# Best options in Myrtle Beach



## tustinbells (Mar 22, 2010)

We are looking to put in for a RCI search for next summer (2011) for the Myrtle Beach Area.  We will be traveling with two kids - 16 and 11 at that time.  Any suggestions on best choices?  We are not golfers - more into beach, pool, and site seeing.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would check all the t/s resorts under Wynham Resorts and the Sheraton @ Broadway Plantation Resort as a start.


----------



## jeffmelpsl (Mar 23, 2010)

*Beach House*

You should check out the one I own.  It is called BeachHouse Golf and Raquetball Club.  You would want a 2br as the 1br's are small.  ALL units have either an oceanfront balcony or a lanai.  It is not gold crown, not many activities for kids but OCEANFRONT with balconies.

Mel


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't forget to check out the TUG Reviews/Ratings for Myrtle Beach.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 23, 2010)

I am an owner at Sheraton Broadway Plantation and I am going this summer with my 5 grandchildren (all teens).  They love it there because of the pools, numerous activities, mini golf and the proximity of Broadway at the Beach.  The beach is about 3/4 mile away and you will have to go by car.  This is a gold Crown resort and every visit has been better than the last.  I really think you and the kids would like it there.


----------



## ZoeZoe3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Carolina Opry*

Does anyone here know if the Carolina Opry is still around? I used to go attend shows whenever I visited my aunt's time share in Myrtle Beach. It was really wonderful. And if it's still around, is it still as good as it used to be? Last time I visited was back in 2000.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes it is still there, I went in the last couple of years. Don't remember what we saw, but it was fine.

Here, you can check it out and see if it looks familar from what you remember.


http://www.thecarolinaopry.com/


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 10, 2010)

thinking of trading in here - how close in the resort to broadway at the beach? walkable?


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Agree*



gnipgnop said:


> I am an owner at Sheraton Broadway Plantation and I am going this summer with my 5 grandchildren (all teens).  They love it there because of the pools, numerous activities, mini golf and the proximity of Broadway at the Beach.  The beach is about 3/4 mile away and you will have to go by car.  This is a gold Crown resort and every visit has been better than the last.  I really think you and the kids would like it there.



I would think this to be ideal for you.  My wife and I were just there a few weeks ago and really enjoyed our stay.  We site see a lot and put about 2,000 miles on the rental in two weeks (1 at Hilton Head, 1 at Myrtle).  Broadway Plantation was great except our unit had a problem with both showers and no pressure.  I'm still waiting for Sheraton to get back to me with results of there checking on the unit we were in.  You can easily walk to the Boardwalk at the Beach location (it is not on the beach but a long block or two from the resort).  Again, it was a great trip.
Bart


----------



## shagnut (Jun 10, 2010)

Carolina Opry is still there and very good. I was there last year. Bogey is still funny as every & Steve Templeton & wife are still there. Boy, has he put on weight!!  I like the show ONE just as well if not better. It's at the Alabama Theater.  There is also a Legends in Concert & Dixie Stampede.  shaggy


----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2010)

We were at the Carolina Opry about 3 weeks ago.  First time for us. We saw "Good Vibrations".  We thought it was an awesome show. Really good time, and we had great seats in the 3rd row.  Fun


----------



## shagnut (Jun 11, 2010)

There are 2 different shows at the Carolina Opry. They both use the same performers. One is Good Vibrations (70's show) & then the regular show. They are on different nights so you could see them both, along with One at the Alabama Theater & Legends  if so inclined.  shaggy


----------

